# June's personal groomer



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy, her sweet sissy.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

What's up with ear wax smell ??? They go nuts for that stuff.


That's how I control Sam under heavy distractions. Sure beats treats


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Love it!

Luna is Flynn's groomer in our house. She's always licking his eyes and ears.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy does this every week when I clean June's ears.
She sits and watches me do it and then recleans them.
Maybe shes telling me I need to do a better job.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

So cute!  Always wanted my two do this to each other, but I don't think it will happen!  Little Pacsi would love to, of course. But Sophie is too cool for stuff like this 8) However, sometimes when Pacsi is sleeping tight, Sophie will walk up to her, sniff her muzzle, sniff her ears, do a few licks, look at me with a "hey, unfold those ears real quick" look and then groom Pacsi's earlobes a few times and leave as soon as Pacsi moves  She's my weirdo... :


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I wish I would have another vizsla for Elza to groom! :
Instead she grooms me or my partner! For 5-6 minutes at times! She cleans my whole hand and arms, she would do our ears too but that's just unbearable (and gross)!!! ???  ;D

Loved the pics TexasRed!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Was looking for something else and came across this post. 
They were always so good together.


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

This is so special. I would love to have a second V, and I know my girl would be so happy too, but hubby says no.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

weez said:


> This is so special. I would love to have a second V, and I know my girl would be so happy too, but hubby says no.


I've found its eaiser to ask for forgiveness, than to ask for permission. My husband has grown accustom to coming home, and meeting a new dog that he knew nothing about.
It only takes them a short time before they fall for the new dog. 
Come to think of it, June is the only one he went with me to pickup. The others were mentioned in passing, and then magically appeared.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

The memories are eternal. I didn't know that Vizslas were into grooming their dog friends and their Hoomans. So sweet!

A second Vizsla? I say Go for it!

Maybe when hubby adjusts you might want to sneak in a German Short Haired Pointer along the way, a Brown one lol!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Willard cleans Inara's ears but she never returned the favor (all 8 years they've been together lol). Kaylee cleans them all haha


----------

